# how do i split a glass tank in half



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

i got a 40inchs x 20inchs x 40inchs vivarium and i want to divide it into 2 tanks whats the best way to do this .

- using acrylic to do it then silicone it in place 
- getting another bit of glass cut and silicone it in place 
- using a corkbark pannal and silcone it in place

what other ways is there and easyest and most secure and will stay in place

thanks 

rhys


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

All three option you stated are the same principle. 

Depends if you want to keep them waterproof; if so, glass or acrylic. I'd go with glass personally.


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

arylic is the one i will do thanks


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

I did it with a four foot fish tank, I turned it into two two foot tanks, just get a piece of 4mm glass cut to size, and use silicone to hold it.

I had one side of the tank full of water (100 ltrs) for over a month befor I filled the other side, no probs : victory:

Jay


----------



## gl90 (Mar 15, 2010)

I got a piece of acrylic to create two terrariums, held it in place by cutting the background in half and placing on each side, and placing about three inches of substrate down. I had to file down where the inside of the lock was to fit the acrylic to fit flush


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks i am thinking i will end up doing arcylic i will get a picture of it all when i am done just to show you if it looks alright.


----------

